# Important dates - sorta, maybe?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Just in case you missed it yesterday the 4th was National Spaghetti Day.

Not only that but today the 5th is National Whipped Cream day are you going to celebrate???? Please don't say how you plan on enjoying the day we may be envious seeing whipped cream is involved... 

You can plan for tomorrow the 6th though - National Bean Day. 

And after a day of rest the 7th, you can really clean up on the 8th as it is National Bubble Bath Day..... :soap:

I'll leave the National days for now, but be sure to try and have a "nice day" even if you do not plan on celebrating any of these special days. :cowboy:


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Just thought I'd informed those that really don't care of a few more "National"days you don't really think about:

11th National Milk Day.

14th Dress up your pet day, also National Hot Pastrami Day. hummmm.

15th National Strawberry Ice Cream Day.

Of course the 16th is Martin Luther King Jr day.

Then 10 days of nothing until:

26th National Green Juice Day only to be celebrated with National Peanut Brittle Day.

27th National Chocolate Cake Day.

28th National Blue Berry Pancake Day. 

30th National Croissant Day.

So, if so inclined enjoy these National days if not so inclined at least you were told of them..... eep: 
:hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------

